# Rookie RV'r



## WaltC (Feb 2, 2005)

Well, 3 months after the search began, I purchased my RV today. Of course 3 days prep for the trailer and 1 day for my truck means Monday is the day! Was hoping to have the week end to get aquainted with our new friend.   Oh well, plenty of time. I have been reading this forum so long my eyes are crossing. So much valuable information from those who have been there. The black water tank flushing and cleaning posts made my wife decide who will have that job. Story of my life I guess. Anyway, from reading your posts you are all ladies and gentlemen and I am trying to soak up all of your info rather than find out the hard way!

Walt


----------



## Krazeehorse (Feb 2, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

Welcome to the forum and welcome to the hobby.  You can definitely learn a lot from this forum.  Then you can customize those tips to fit your own habits.  Have fun and hope to see more of you on here.


----------



## WaltC (Feb 2, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

Thank you so much. I need a lot of help here. Monday is the big day and we both think of the RV constantly. Hey what do we have to lose. Four kids, 2 daughters and 2 sons. It is our time now. No more school plays, senior projects, ER rooms with a sore throat, we deserve this and we are gonna do it! God bless all of you  folks.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 2, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

Welcome to the RV lifestyle. The fun and the learning have just begun. Who knows, you may even one day join those of us who live in our RVs fulltime?


----------



## hertig (Feb 4, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

Hello, did you check to make sure that that 1/2 ton truck could safely pull that 27 foot trailer?  In the past, generally, towing more than 5000 or 6000 pounds with a 1/2 ton truck was not a good idea.  Hopefully the modern 1/2 tons have increased towing capacity.


----------



## WaltC (Feb 7, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

The weight for 1/2ton Dodge Hemi according to Dodge and other forums is 8850 to 9200.  The wet weight of our trailer is 7400 ( if we load to the hilt)  and the dry is 5200.    The gross weight rating  for my truck and trailer is 14,000 and we are at max, 11,000. Unless you know something I don't, I think we are fine. Yes we did our homework. 1/2 tons will safely pull travel trailers if the limits are respected. Same with 3/4 or 1 ton.


----------



## hertig (Feb 7, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

Sounds like you have it covered.  Only thing left to check (if it is a 5th wheel) is that adding the pin weight of the trailer would exceed the rear axle weight of the truck.  Travel trailers usually don't have a problem in this area.


----------



## WaltC (Feb 8, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

You know, if I would have known RV was on the menu I would have got a 3/4 ton.  I brought the trailer home today and I wouldn't go with any more weight even though I am still 2000" under.  I knew it was there. However the hemi did excellent. I did get a Prodigy brake control and it was a dream. Gas went from 13.5mpg to 7.6mpg  but that's the way it is with gas. I parked it in the RV pad at my home and my wife and I had a glass of wine. Life is good huh?  YOu know I started working when I was 11 years old. 4 kids and 1 United States Marine later, it is time for us. I can't think 3/4, 1 ton, or 5 ton. Our trailer is for 2 people even if 60' long!!!I am still 1 ton under the ratings. We will take our first "cruise" next weekend. Just a short trip of 15 miles but I need to get used to everything before the big trip. I have been down to the trailer 4 times this evening and just sat there. Of course all I could see was my front yard! It was still cool! At 58 years old, anything that is cool is a blessing!

Stay safe my friend,

Walt


----------



## Krazeehorse (Feb 8, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

I still go sit in mine in the building sometimes....it never gets old.


----------



## Poppa (Feb 13, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

Walt C

You better watch what Krazeehorse says, The word HOBBY, Man withs kids , and I have them, its an adventure. Take them to see this great country of ours and DO NOT GET IN A HURRY. That takes all the kick back and relax out of it.

Oh it makes a nice tool for keeping the marriage going smooth :laugh: , things get a little rough in the house  , you can get fool around with the camper also make for a fine dog house :clown: .

As with all , welcome to our world


----------



## flyboy1 (Feb 15, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

Hey you go Walt. I think the same as you any time I am asked how many people my 29' Prowler sleeps I tell them  a very firm TWO !!! ( well my 3 yr old grandson is my full time camping buddy but thats all ) By the way when we bought our rig everyone said I would not be happy, we have a 2001 Toyota Tundra and a Prowler lynx ultralite its 29' and loaded, it weighs about 4500lbs empty and I figure it is near 6000 ready to have fun. I have never been sorry for a minute. My milage pulling the trailer is about the same as yours except last year we went to north AL it got down to around five in the steeper pulls.
Have fun with your new rig
Glenn


----------



## WaltC (Feb 17, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

Rain, rain, and more rain!  Taking all my trips so far on the internet! I did think to pull in the slide before it rained! I think the water on the roof and sides would run off in to my livingroom! We made the sacrificial trip to Wal-Mart.........$600.00 later we left. Course $300.00 was in bedding my wife bought. And maybe a very small TV that I got. Lot's of things for $.94 there. We watched the weight of everything we bought. I still have a list a mile long. You guys have that problem??? My buddy said don't buy it until you need it 3 times. Sounds like it would work, unless of course it is fuel :laugh:  Oh well all you folks stay safe and I rely on all of your posts.


----------



## orbital (Feb 17, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

Hey Walt,

I am in the same boat, I picked up my new fifth wheel Saturday. Our maiden voyage was to be this holiday weekend. It looks like rain for the forecast, I guess we will postpone. Just like you we spent Saturday night sipping coctails and having dinner in it, kinda like a night in your first new house. Hope you have fun with it.


----------



## Krazeehorse (Feb 17, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

It's 17 degrees in Ohio right now....pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze, no more whining about rain :laugh:


----------



## turnipbwc (Feb 17, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

16 degrees in West Virginia and snowing.....send rain.


----------



## WaltC (Feb 17, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

Laughing my $%#@ off.  I went down again tonight, let the slider out and listened to bluegrass music.  Maybe someday the weather will help us.  Not worried about rain, just we can't go anywhere here, 13' of snow over Donner Summit, fog in the valley, geez, guess you have to make your own day huh? I need warm spring, birds, flowers, and clear running water in the creek. Oh well, just a few more weeks.( or so). It sure looks pretty just sitting there! We live in Northern California in the Sierra Nevada foothills, Grass Valley. You folks keep me smiling with your posts. Please don't stop!


----------



## Four Winds (Feb 18, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

15 degrees in Leonard Michigan, with snow!
Hubby keeps sneaking out to MH just to "check"....we're getting cabin fever & need to get that on the road. Mind you, not easy to "sneak" in the RV since it's all tied down with tarps & ropes, but one does get desperate after all this cold weather.


----------



## squirt (Feb 21, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

Hi there!  I'm new to the forum.  Just posted about buying a pop-up.  Was reading the thread about Rookie RV'er and had to laugh: in Dallas today it is probably 82 degrees and sunny.  Of course, when it is 105 degrees with 90% humidity in August, you all can laugh at me.


----------



## turnipbwc (Feb 21, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

squirt,
Welcome to the forum. Lot of smart people (not me) on here with a lot of useful information. Send some heat to WV, freezing our butt's off here.
turnip42


----------



## ARCHER (Feb 22, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

I just love yoooo  folks.  It is so  much fun reading all the little statements about rain, snow, ice, colddddd temp, while I am sitting in the sunshine state soaking up some 60 to 80 degree weather and running the A/C during the day and sleeping with the windows open at night with the cool ocean breeze blowing the flowers, trees and sand while I sleep like a baby.  Sorry folks, didn't mean to rub it in (hee hee), but I just love retirement and the freedom to come South in the winter months and wear shorts and put on sunscreen and fish in the surf....oops, there I go again.
If I could bundle up some sun and warm temps, I'd send them to all of you in the Big Brown Truck.....keep the faith, ole man winter will soon be gone and you will be putting logs on your campfires, roasting doggies and telling stories about how cold it was this "past winter" and how nice it is that spring and summer has arrived.  Thank the good Lord we live in a Free Country where you can enjoy your life, family and the beautiful country that we live in.....I just love it here in the Good Ole USA......


----------



## turnipbwc (Feb 22, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

Archer,
If I could throw a snowball as far away as florida, I would hit you with it. Since I can't I hope the wind blows sand in your eyes.
Just kidding, you are right we are lucky to live in a free country.
Have fun in florida Archer while I am back here in redneck WV fighting the cold. By the way, today is a nice day, warmed up to 26 degrees. LOL
turnip42


----------



## Four Winds (Feb 26, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

been reading the responses to Walt and I am sure glad to hear I'm not the only one to go out and just sit in our rv and think,read rv mags,look around and maybe take a nap. I'm retired so I can do that without feeling guilty that I should be doing productive. I have long felt that to be a successful rv'er it helps to treat it as a hobby so that whatever expense and upkeep you incur it is still fun. enjoy and have a good time.


----------



## campbug (Mar 1, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

Hey all,

 Was also just reading the responses and feel better knowing I am not the only one that just goes out and turns on the radio and sits sometimes. We also just returned from Wally world with a load of goodies for camping, If things go well a few more weeks and we will get to try out our new camper, actually my little one and I was thinking about just camping in it tommorrow night in the driveway  :laugh:


----------



## Krazeehorse (Mar 1, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

You know Campbug, our kids camped in our pop-up every weekend, whether it was in our yard or on the road somewhere.  That was there summer home.


----------



## jeaton1234 (Mar 13, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

Hello all - 
Wife & I are first-time rv shoppers...Looked at Roadtrek 210 Pop; Versatile only in brochure at the moment. I'm 6'1", give or take, & don't want to stoop.  Advice? Alternatives?? Thanks.


----------



## Poppa (Mar 14, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

jeaton1234




USA
1 Posts
 Posted - Mar 13 2005 :  10:25:42 PM       
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello all - 
Wife & I are first-time rv shoppers...Looked at Roadtrek 210 Pop; Versatile only in brochure at the moment. I'm 6'1", give or take, & don't want to stoop. Advice? Alternatives?? Thanks. 

You Know being you are first timeers, and looking at a pop up, This old man has a suggestion.  

Look around in your area and find a place that rents RV's, I know down here in Louisiana they are all over the place.

Rent you a pop up one time then next time rent you a RV trailer, compare the two before you make the plunge  . 

The reason being there is a lot of folks that go for the pop up and 3 months later they are wanting to upgrade :laugh: . Just a thought from an old man.


----------



## turnipbwc (Mar 14, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

Poppa,
jeaton1234 is talking about a Roadtrek 210 Popular Class B RV, not a popup trailer. jeaton I like my Roadtrek but I am short and have no trouble. I think the 210 is wider if I'm not mistaken. Find a Roadtrek dealer and lay down on the bed to see if it's long enough. I don't think you will have any trouble walking or standing in one with the cut-away floor. Mine is a 190 Versatile and the best part is I get 16 MPG on the highway.
turnip42


----------



## Mallory (Mar 21, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

Kirk and other new to RVing,
My hubby & I just had our first adventure in our
new to us RV.  We were first timers.
We heard all the stories about mishaps and how
difficult things could be.
WELL WELL We were RVing for a month, our first
time. I am still wondering what the fuss was?
No problems, everything was smooth.
Our RV is a 99 and in good shape, but the hype
about being new at RVing and all the things
you have to do or expect blah blah I read on this
 forum was just hype.  We had a great time and met
 many nice people.
Mallory


----------



## Poppa (Mar 22, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

Mallory,

Oh woe is he who has not run amuck while camping for his day is coming.

All kidding aside we all have our ups and downs. The little things like getting to a camp site and finding out your dump hose won't reach or you are looking around for somewhere to plug the darn thing in and you left the new adapter on top of the frig at home. This is the kid of things that haunt us all but you know I wouldn't trade it for anything except for the winning lottery numbers then I would just go out and buy me a newer one, MAYBE.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 22, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

Hi mallory, You mean you missed out on all the woes of the first time camper   Now you want have nothing to tell the rest of the first timmers :laugh:  Don't be to rough on those of us that fed you all the blah blah :blackeye:  great to hear you had a great time :approve:   keep us posted


----------



## Mallory (Mar 22, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

Nash,
Now that I think real hard.  There was one mishap.
It happened at the KOA in St. Petersburg.
We pulled in and decided to go nearby to a nice
place to eat.  It was dark & late so we took the RV.
We left our step (the cheap kind) and returned to find
someone had stolen it.
We stayed there only one night thinking if some camper
was that low to steal our step we didn't want to stay
around to see what else they would take.
We just took a milk crate and strapped wood on the top
with two black bungee cords. That worked.
I told my husband Swamp Jack that we needed the attached
steps that screw to the RV.
Does anyone know where we can pick (I mean buy) them up?
Blessings
Mallory
The Geritol Gypsy


----------



## spacenut (Mar 22, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

 :laugh:  :laugh: 
My wife and I are newbie's too.  We just purchased a 36' class A about a month and a half ago.  We've been out 2 times so far.  Still have to work but at the end of the year we hope to go fulltime.  We've had fun so far and I can relate to just sitting in it.  I drive by storage every couple days to look at it.  Hard to believe it's so big.
Maybe we'll all meet on the road some where some time.

Thanks

Spacenut :approve:


----------



## turnipbwc (Mar 22, 2005)

Rookie RV'r

Mallory,
I found that when you have to leave a site with your RV to always leave a table cloth on the picnic table (if there is one) and that tells people the site it taken and will be back. The people who took your step probably thought you pulled out and forgot it, so they took it. We have done that many times and no one has ever took it.
turnip42


----------



## OldSoldiers (Apr 9, 2006)

Rookie RV'r

Becki and I are also new to this and look anxiously out the kitchen window all day at our brandie-new Jay Flight 25ft 5er.  We spend hours wach day sitting in it making lists, reviewing lists, surfing RV data on the internet and lookinf forward to our first outing the weekend after Easter.  (Shakedown Cruise)

I have 100+ new internet links in my laptop and am getting cross-eyed from reading.

We have take the rig out 3 times in the past 3 weeks to get used to driving it.  We've practiced parking it in the local High School parking lot and will take a 50 mile trip to a local RV park for a weekend Shakedown Cruise.

Wish us luck.

Tate And Becki


----------



## Phelangroovy (Apr 30, 2006)

Rookie RV'r

Hi all

Enjoyed reading all your stories & comments about your first time. 

We have done a few two week trips in small class C in Ireland & Europe but I will hit the USA roads this summer with my wife & kids & we are both excited & terrified at the same time.  

I will buy a Class A & wrangler tow and hope to cover a lot of ground before shipping both back to Ireland at the end of the summer.  A 37-40' pusher & tow will be a strange sight on the Irish roads.

I look forward to following your comments and hopfully we will have as easy a time as Mallory.

Regards


----------



## OldSoldiers (May 3, 2006)

Rookie RV'r

Our Shake-down cruise went much better than expected.  No major problems and a lot of lessons learned.  CG was very supportive and informative.  The day manager spent over an hour talking with us as we set up and was greatful for his assistance and advice.    

This coming Sunday Becki and I are taking our, as yet un-named, 5er on her Maiden Voyage to the White Mountains of AZ for a week of fishing.  This on should be interesting.  As before we are making and modifying lists, check-lists and inventories for the trip.

We will be camping in a State Park with limited facilities, but all the critical ones.  Should be quiet, peaceful, and relaxing.

Wish us luck.


----------

